# Vote for bun's new name...



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Ok because i had a hamster i lost quite recently called Charlie he cant keep his name... i think a new start qualifies for a new name.... because he's like a teddybear ive decided to name him after one of the characters from some old childrens books.

1. Teddy Edward
2. Paddington
3. Wumpus Wabbit (which is the name the lady wants that helped me rescue him, it would be in memory of her mum that re-wrote the wumpus book for her when she lost it.)

Please vote


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Teddy suits him very well


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

have to say i quite like paddington


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I love the name Paddington!! brings back memories


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I like Teddy!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

i like Teddy too


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

Teddy Edward!

There was a little pony at the stables where I used to ride called that, called him Teddy Eddy for short lol


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh gosh im more confused than ever. I feel bad because i think i should call him wumpus for the lady that helped but im not sure i could get used to calling him that.... paddington is lovely but shortened to paddy im not so keen on, i like teddy best i think.... but want everyone to be happy!! Steve wants to call him Zebedee


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

I like Paddington!!! But I like Parsnip too lol!

The name Wumpus makes me think of a grumpy old rabbit! (not that ive read the book lol just hearing the name)

He is so gorgeous maybe you should call him Gorgeous lol!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Edward, as in Teddy or Paddington!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I a with Umber - gorgeous!  That was my immediate thought as he is the prettiest rabbit I have seen - but I know he can' be called that. So I vote for Teddy Edward.
Jacqui


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

umber said:


> I like Paddington!!! But I like Parsnip too lol!
> 
> The name Wumpus makes me think of a grumpy old rabbit! (not that ive read the book lol just hearing the name)
> 
> He is so gorgeous maybe you should call him Gorgeous lol!


Ooooh i like Parsnip too  lol


----------



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

_Would Eddie (short for Edward) suite him?_​


----------



## midnighteden (Nov 28, 2009)

Gorgeous fellow, my rabbit Tilly is smitten 

I vote for Teddy Edward


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, Wumpus rhymes with Scrumptious, and he certainly is Scrumptious :thumbup1: so you could call him that to keep the lady happy and it sounds better than Wumpus!


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I like Teddy too, but Zebedee is cool as well shortened to Zebby


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i vote call him bear as in teddy, but much more of a cuddly name


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

does this mean you are keeping him?!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

aaarrrggghhh im more confused now!! Im going to try and keep him, but joeys very cross at the mo, im having to keep them well apart for fear of referred aggression, have to wait until 15 days after his myxi jab for him to be neutered so wont be for another week and then his hormones have to settle.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Right i sat in the run and had a chat with him today.... he's chosen..... Teddy!!! Spending time with him today it just fits and is easy for me to say lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> Right i sat in the run and had a chat with him today.... he's chosen..... Teddy!!! Spending time with him today it just fits and is easy for me to say lol


I love it!!!! it suits him so much :thumbup1:


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awwww Teddy you are goregeous! :thumbup1:


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Teddy's a great name for you. I just can't get over how gorgeous he is!!


----------

